# Trailer roller issues....any help apppreciated



## richg99 (Nov 10, 2015)

I am having trouble hitting this 6-inch roller when recovering my 1648 Lowe tinny. Is there a device that would affix to the 3x3 trailer frame, and hold a 12-inch roller?

Any suggestions appreciated. thanks richg99


----------



## bobberboy (Nov 11, 2015)

Rich,
If the roller can sit directly on the frame you could use this, having to drill new holes for the U-bolts.

https://www.easternmarine.com/galvanized-panel-bracket-for-12-trailer-roller-86153

If it needs to be raised or adjustable, maybe you could modify something like this by bending the "ears" 90° to the bracket on both sides and bolt the roller carrier to it.

https://www.easternmarine.com/ez-loader-upright-support-bracket-250-021786-10

And you could use a self-centering roller if you want. 

https://www.easternmarine.com/12-self-centering-keel-roller-5-8-id-80992

If all else fails you might have a welding shop weld the appropriate size brackets on to the 12" roller carrier.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks, I've looked at those devices. Unfortunately, the 12-inch width, on a 3x3 frame, is a problem. 

I also went to one of the best trailer manufacturers in TX this morning. The guy said "we don't have a solution for those small boat trailers". 

So, anyhow.....I bought a device from him that, with some modifications, might do what I need.

Until I get it flanged up, I won't post it here. But, if what I picture in my mind, can be attached to the trailer safely...it will help me, and I hope others, with those d#$% narrow rollers.

richg99

thanks richg99


----------



## DaleH (Nov 11, 2015)

You know, I have the same problem on my 12' skiff and I end up backing the trailer back down - or up - in/out of the water where I can use the water buoyancy on the rest of the hull to help "lift" the bow centered onto that front roller. 

But what about this crazy idea? 

At least it might help you land the boat enough on the trailer, then lift and pop it onto the center one, while protecting the hull ... and hopefully not killing your back! Just need a longer axle/bolt and 2 spare rollers. Heck, even cotter pins drilled at the end of the shaft (re-bar?) in front of a large fender washer would hold them in position. Cheap and easy ... 

i always try to think _out of the box_, but this one might be a little out there ... :wink:


----------



## DaleH (Nov 11, 2015)

Looking at the sketch, you could even 'turn down' the raised ends on the inside portion of the 2 outboard rollers ...


----------



## richg99 (Nov 11, 2015)

Believe it or not, that was something that I first considered. My issue, and why I didn't proceed, was the potential weight/pressure on the outside rollers. The center support doesn't look like it could handle the extended weight of the boat on the outer edges of the outside rollers. And, because of the rollers' ridges, I'd still have to lift the boat's bow up and move it to the center. That means standing in the water, which is one thing I am hoping to stop having to do.

What makes it all somewhat more difficult, is that this boat has 4 metal "strakes" running lengthwise. So, if I get off-center, the "strakes" prevent me from just bumping the boat to the side, as I had done with previous boats.

My newly thought-out solution brings into play a 2x8 piece of plywood, which will have a slight ''V''' shape cut into it. If it works as I hope, it will nudge the boat's bow into the center line. We shall see. 

I am heading to the boat barn just now to take some more measurements and angle readings. 

The PIA is that nothing can be done to the trailer without dropping the boat into the water. And, where ever I do that, I don't have access to any power. Everything has to be planned out first, before I head to a lake. richg99


----------



## Johnny (Nov 11, 2015)

Rich, along the idea of Dale's drawing,
just something you could have made locally.



and as for your thought on the board, I did that on my 14' Crestliner trailer.
no rollers, just float the boat on and nose it into the keeper at the winch and
it sort of loads itself. I don't know if your boat would be too heavy to eliminate
the back rollers or not. The underneath roller just sort of guides the boat straight
onto the trailer. I guess it is a matter of choice of how you want to address the issue.
When I use the Crestliner, I don't back all the way into the water to put the boat back
on the trailer . . . . but, I do get my feet wet getting on the board at my ramp.
and, it can be a bit hazardous if you are off balance a little with your footing.
The board does not have a groove . . . it is a P/T 2x12 with P/T 1x2" strips for the
boat keel . . . then, carpet glued and stapled to it. This is about 6 years old now.









the PVC side guides do a 90% good job of getting it straight.
I also put a bead of grease down the keel keeper for easy slide on/off.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 15, 2015)

My solution was taken on her trial run today. Seems to work just fine. richg99

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=39516


----------

